# Fichier impossible à supprimer sur disque EFS3



## Krynn (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,


Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser ma question.
J'utilise un disque réseau Synology (NAS) pour stocker les fichiers.
Ce disque est formaté en EFS3.

Je decharge les images de mon APN dessus avec transfert de fichier.
J'ai malheureusement activer l'option pour faire un PDF résuit. Mais j'ai arreté la création du fihier car il etait trop lourd (plus de 600Mo)

Je me retrouve avec un fichier impossible a supprimer par la voie normale qui s'appelle "fit in 3x5.pdf"

J'ai essayé de passé par la console, mais j'obtiens ca:

```
rm: /Volumes/192.168.1.2-1/Photos/Nouvelles photos/fit in 3x5.pdf: Resource busy
NCC-1701-D-2:~ Damien$ rm .Rf /Volumes/192.168.1.2-1/Photos/Nouvelles\ photos/fit\ in\ 3x5.pdf
```
Avez-vous une solution?

Merci
Krynn


----------



## canibal (16 Janvier 2008)

ps -aux | grep pdf

tu récupère les processus correspondant

kill numprocessus


puis rm -rf detontruc​


----------



## Krynn (19 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour cette méthode.

Ca m'oubligerait a installer un petit truc pour le commander avec des commande Unix. J'ai tenté une autre attaque. Je me suis logué dessus en FTP avec CyberDuck et j'ai reussi a le supprimer comme ca.

Merci bien quand meme


----------

